# Taeniophyllum obtusum/pusillum



## eaborne (Apr 6, 2016)

I think this is a really cool miniature! The NS of these tiny flowers are only 1.7cm and smaller than a pencil eraser. It is a leafless orchid and the blooms barely last one day so they are easy to miss.


----------



## SlipperFan (Apr 6, 2016)

That's a cutie.


----------



## KyushuCalanthe (Apr 6, 2016)

Amazingly brilliant little flowers - almost showy. I bet they're gorgeous up close. Got a macro lens?


----------



## naoki (Apr 6, 2016)

Very nice, Eron. Can you share how you grow this? Especially, temp, amount of light, etc? I got tiny ones from LOC. It is somewhat growing, but it seems a bit too slow (75-80F max/65F min with fairly weak light Paph/Phal level).


----------



## NYEric (Apr 6, 2016)

Cool, thanks for sharing.


----------



## Migrant13 (Apr 6, 2016)

Very interesting species. The flowers do glow despite their tiny size.


----------



## abax (Apr 6, 2016)

The tiny faces of the flowers are very attractive. They do
glow a bit, don't they?


----------



## Ozpaph (Apr 7, 2016)

amazing


----------



## eaborne (Apr 8, 2016)

KyushuCalanthe said:


> Got a macro lens?



No macro lens so that's the best I can do. But it looks really cool through a magnifying glass!


----------



## eaborne (Apr 8, 2016)

naoki said:


> Very nice, Eron. Can you share how you grow this? Especially, temp, amount of light, etc? I got tiny ones from LOC. It is somewhat growing, but it seems a bit too slow (75-80F max/65F min with fairly weak light Paph/Phal level).



Hi Naoki, This plant hangs on the side of a vanda basket and has many vanda roots around it blocking some of the light. I would say it probably gets cattleya light conditions. My max greenhouse temps in the summer are around 90F and winter lows around 55F. I have not seen it grow any new roots during the winter however. This plant was bs when I got it so I didn't have to wait long. LOC has some really cool stuff. I stopped by there yesterday to visit.


----------



## paphioboy (Apr 8, 2016)

Well done.. This is a local species here, but not often cultivated.


----------



## monocotman (Apr 9, 2016)

That is so cute!
Even when you've been growing orchids for years and years there are always surprises!
David


----------

